# Top 10% in Ratings



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Just received this from the fine folks at UBER. 

First let me say that I am not the happiest of campers with Uber so I am not sure how I am obtaining these rating. I just show up and get them from A to B. I will converse or keep my mouth shout depending on the passenger but really no special treatment.

Somehow this fells like Uber BS but has anyone else received this?

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
"You're in the top 10% of partners!
Hey Kevin,

We just wanted to say congratulations for your fantastic ratings! You averaged at least a 4.85 during your past 100 rated trips. This is truly impressive. Thank you for your continued partnership, and we look forward to many more great trips from you on the Uber platform.

Keep up the amazing work,
Uber
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

A few others get the email from time to time, usually about two weeks before they deactivate you for some other bullshit reason. Uber on!!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Snowtop said:


> Just received this from the fine folks at UBER.
> 
> First let me say that I am not the happiest of campers with Uber so I am not sure how I am obtaining these rating. I just show up and get them from A to B. I will converse or keep my mouth shout depending on the passenger but really no special treatment.
> 
> ...


Wait, if Florida, should that read - _You're in the top 10% of "Employees "!_


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Wait, if Florida, should that read - _You're in the top 10% of "Employees "!_


well spotted, lol


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yes we have seen this before and it ended up in tears. I think it will work out better for you, but read these threads from the departed uberjax

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-am...of-all-uber-partners.8551/page-10#post-114110

https://uberpeople.net/threads/yet-...nagers-unbelieveable.9661/page-12#post-120434

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...r-copy-of-email-sent.10853/page-9#post-141738


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Well done, Kevin!


----------



## UberQuintero (Sep 30, 2014)

Ive never received any pats on the back from Uber down here in Florida. What would be nice is to see a monetary compensation for consistently high ratings.

UberJax got an Email when he got 42 of 43 trips 5 starred?

Im well over 100 trips in a row with 5 stars, wheres my cookie???


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberQuintero said:


> Ive never received any pats on the back from Uber down here in Florida. What would be nice is to see a monetary compensation for consistently high ratings.
> 
> UberJax got an Email when he got 42 of 43 trips 5 starred?
> 
> Im well over 100 trips in a row with 5 stars, wheres my cookie???


Yes but look what happened to uber jax.


----------



## UberQuintero (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, yeah, but wasnt his because he was using a non approved Uber car that was originally missed during the approval process?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberQuintero said:


> Well, yeah, but wasnt his because he was using a non approved Uber car that was originally missed during the approval process?


Sorry you are not seeing the humour here, uber jax got uber praise for soo goood, as he often told us, then he is out on his arse. My point was that we should be always beware of uber praise.


----------

